# Zenith Surf



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

This arrived today, and is reason why Ive had so many up for sale in the sales section! well this and the Tissot Tissonic that also arrived a few days ago. I think its been worth the hassle so far very pleased.

Made around 1973-1975 and running the 2572pc movement at 28800 a/h. This was the last model Zenith produced in house apparently before going quartz. The movement is a beauty and sounds really nice not really a ticking noise cant really describe the sound!! but its great!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Now you're talking Dave, that one's a beaut! Finally found a keeper??!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Now you're talking Dave, that one's a beaut! Finally found a keeper??!


Yes this ones a definate keeper! Dave, almost flogged my soul to the devil to get it! :dance:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> almost flogged my soul to the devil to get it! :dance:


That's no way to speak about your fellow forum members!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> > almost flogged my soul to the devil to get it! :dance:
> ...


 :goof: as if I would


----------

